# Attn. females: Will one of you be my SAS girlfriend?



## Restless Mind

Since I don't get much real life contact with females, I thought this would be the only way to keep me sane (for the time being).

I guess I'll start by telling you a little bit about myself. I'm currently a 20 year old sophomore (techically a junior, though... damn uni prereqs.) at my community college. I'm majoring in Human Nutrition, so I know a lot about food, cooking, and health. I love music, movies, and nature. My best friend lives in Montana, so I love seeing the scenery when I visit. Some of my hobbies include drumming, biking, and photography. I'm currently working as a pizza delivery driver. It was the best paying slacker job I could find (that wasn't retail). In the summer, I enjoy going to my lakehouse where I can water ski, jetski, boat, or just be lazy. I have a good sense of humor, I'm caring and empathetic, and easy going. So, if you like what you hear, feel free to PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Restless Mind

I'm taken.


----------



## abalone

Restless Mind said:


> I'm taken.


you found a girlfriend within 14 hours? not bad!


----------



## Catarina

Restless Mind said:


> I'm taken.


Aghhh darn!
You don't waste any time boy.


----------



## silverstein

My hat is off to you sir!


----------



## dez

abalone said:


> Restless Mind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taken.
> 
> 
> 
> you found a girlfriend within 14 hours? not bad!
Click to expand...

 wow, maybe i should post an ad for myself.


----------



## silverstein

dez said:


> abalone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Restless Mind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taken.
> 
> 
> 
> you found a girlfriend within 14 hours? not bad!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, maybe i should post an ad for myself.
Click to expand...

I'm sure half the guys that read this thread thought the same! :lol


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky

LOL... cool. I wish you two the best.

Hmmm...Any girl wanna be my SAS girlfriend? (not in a serious way, just as a joke) 

huh? huh? =o)


----------



## Bon

Scrub Ducky said:


> LOL... cool. I wish you two the best.
> 
> Hmmm...Any girl wanna be my SAS girlfriend? (not in a serious way, just as a joke)
> 
> huh? huh? =o)


 :dd


----------



## Bon

realspark said:


> Scrub Ducky said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... cool. I wish you two the best.
> 
> Hmmm...Any girl wanna be my SAS girlfriend? (not in a serious way, just as a joke)
> 
> huh? huh? =o)
Click to expand...

Edit, cause Rest Less mind doesn't know my humor.......


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky

realspark said:


> realspark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrub Ducky said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... cool. I wish you two the best.
> 
> Hmmm...Any girl wanna be my SAS girlfriend? (not in a serious way, just as a joke)
> 
> huh? huh? =o)
> 
> 
> 
> Edit, cause Rest Less mind doesn't know my humor.......
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

?? What did you say? You volunteered to be my SAS g/f and then dumped me 30 seconds later didn't you?! DIDN'T YOU??!! 
*runs off crying*

:b


----------



## Ventress

I'm confused. Is Restless Mind really "taken" already? :con


----------



## R

Ventress said:


> I'm confused. Is Restless Mind really "taken" already? :con


Some guys just have that magnetic personality.


----------



## paneon

OK - you guys are starting to really freak me out.

On the other hand, I wouldn't complain if... um... you know...
:sigh

(-paneon)
"breaks out a matching set of tin-foil hats, and crosses his fingers..."


----------



## ColdFury

I don't know if this thread is all a trick or what-not, but I'm game.

Anyone want to be my SAS girlfriend? :hide


----------



## niko

..


----------



## Bon

Scrub Ducky said:


> realspark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> realspark said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Scrub Ducky":f678b]LOL... cool. I wish you two the best.
> 
> Hmmm...Any girl wanna be my SAS girlfriend? (not in a serious way, just as a joke)
> 
> huh? huh? =o)
> 
> 
> 
> Edit, cause Rest Less mind doesn't know my humor.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?? What did you say? You volunteered to be my SAS g/f and then dumped me 30 seconds later didn't you?! DIDN'T YOU??!!
> *runs off crying*
> 
> :b
Click to expand...

[/quote:f678b]

No dear, I volunteered you to be someone's g/f;-)))))))))))))) :hide


----------



## Restless Mind

Ventress said:
 

> I'm confused. Is Restless Mind really "taken" already? :con


You better believe it!


----------



## ktglitzygirl

hey i believe it..this was a very good description of yourself :yes


> Since I don't get much real life contact with females, I thought this would be the only way to keep me sane (for the time being).
> 
> I guess I'll start by telling you a little bit about myself. I'm currently a 20 year old sophomore (techically a junior, though... damn uni prereqs.) at my community college. I'm majoring in Human Nutrition, so I know a lot about food, cooking, and health. I love music, movies, and nature. My best friend lives in Montana, so I love seeing the scenery when I visit. Some of my hobbies include drumming, biking, and photography. I'm currently working as a pizza delivery driver. It was the best paying slacker job I could find (that wasn't retail). In the summer, I enjoy going to my lakehouse where I can water ski, jetski, boat, or just be lazy. I have a good sense of humor, I'm caring and empathetic, and easy going. So, if you like what you hear, feel free to PM me. Thanks.


shows that you are smart and articulate [with good grammar!!! it's always nice to see good spelling & grammar]..you know what you want, what you enjoy, & your strengths. You seem confident. you put it right out there. I think if more men knew themselves as well as you seem to, they would have more luck finding women.


----------



## BeNice

Will someone be my SAS g/f. I'm going to Belize. You can come to Beliiize with me. eh, eh?


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky

realspark said:


> Scrub Ducky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> realspark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> realspark said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Scrub Ducky":74a04]LOL... cool. I wish you two the best.
> 
> Hmmm...Any girl wanna be my SAS girlfriend? (not in a serious way, just as a joke)
> 
> huh? huh? =o)
> 
> 
> 
> Edit, cause Rest Less mind doesn't know my humor.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?? What did you say? You volunteered to be my SAS g/f and then dumped me 30 seconds later didn't you?! DIDN'T YOU??!!
> *runs off crying*
> 
> :b
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dear, I volunteered you to be someone's g/f;-)))))))))))))) :hide
Click to expand...

[/quote:74a04]

lol...thanks for the thought bon but i shall pass


----------



## Drella

See, I've just been writing letters to Penthouse centerfolds and the "Uncle Ben's" rice guy. Now I see where it all went wrong.


----------



## Restless Mind

ktglitzygirl said:


> hey i believe it..this was a very good description of yourself :yes
> 
> 
> 
> Since I don't get much real life contact with females, I thought this would be the only way to keep me sane (for the time being).
> 
> I guess I'll start by telling you a little bit about myself. I'm currently a 20 year old sophomore (techically a junior, though... damn uni prereqs.) at my community college. I'm majoring in Human Nutrition, so I know a lot about food, cooking, and health. I love music, movies, and nature. My best friend lives in Montana, so I love seeing the scenery when I visit. Some of my hobbies include drumming, biking, and photography. I'm currently working as a pizza delivery driver. It was the best paying slacker job I could find (that wasn't retail). In the summer, I enjoy going to my lakehouse where I can water ski, jetski, boat, or just be lazy. I have a good sense of humor, I'm caring and empathetic, and easy going. So, if you like what you hear, feel free to PM me. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> shows that you are smart and articulate [with good grammar!!! it's always nice to see good spelling & grammar]..you know what you want, what you enjoy, & your strengths. You seem confident. you put it right out there. I think if more men knew themselves as well as you seem to, they would have more luck finding women.
Click to expand...

Hey, thanks! That really means a lot to me.


----------



## Dolphin

ColdFury said:


> Anyone want to be my SAS girlfriend? :hide


Are you trying to be unfaithful to me? :wife


----------



## SAgirl

Very nice profile. It sounds so positive. I wish more guys could write profiles like that.


----------



## Becky

Pinion said:


> Ventress said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused. Is Restless Mind really "taken" already? :con
> 
> 
> 
> It might be part of his cunning plan, we're merely pawns.
Click to expand...

If not then :nw You go boy!


----------



## Buerhle

can people please keep this thread going... it was very entertaining and now it has died :cry.

as the King, I order you to entertain me! now start posting more of this stuff! now!


----------



## Buerhle

okay. I guess not. lol.


----------



## Veggie1

I thought it was interesting, too. 

Pinion - I did notice that you were "taken" only three minutes after a previous post, so had my doubts. :lol 

It'd be nice to have at least a little update or the scoop of an almost instant girlfriend for Restless Mind.


----------



## Amocholes

kingJulien said:


> can people please keep this thread going... it was very entertaining and now it has died :cry.
> 
> as the King, I order you to entertain me! now start posting more of this stuff! now!





kingJulien said:


> okay. I guess not. lol.


Be patient, young grasshopper. Anticipation will make the honey taste sweeter. You may need to wait more than 22 minutes before a reply is made.


----------



## archaic

Haha, this thread is cute.


----------



## Buerhle

Amocholes said:


> kingJulien said:
> 
> 
> 
> can people please keep this thread going... it was very entertaining and now it has died :cry.
> 
> as the King, I order you to entertain me! now start posting more of this stuff! now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kingJulien said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay. I guess not. lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be patient, young grasshopper. Anticipation will make the honey taste sweeter. You may need to wait more than 22 minutes before a reply is made.
Click to expand...

 opcorn I wait with great anticipation.


----------



## Whimsy

Scrub Ducky said:


> LOL... cool. I wish you two the best.
> 
> Hmmm...Any girl wanna be my SAS girlfriend? (not in a serious way, just as a joke)
> 
> huh? huh? =o)


Haha, you can't handle the glory that is me! as your SAS girlfriend. j/k


----------



## omgnoudidnt

Aaawww, I want an SAS boyfriend! :lol


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky

Whimsy said:


> Scrub Ducky said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... cool. I wish you two the best.
> 
> Hmmm...Any girl wanna be my SAS girlfriend? (not in a serious way, just as a joke)
> 
> huh? huh? =o)
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, you can't handle the glory that is me! as your SAS girlfriend. j/k
Click to expand...

Yay! I'm taken!! :banana 
Oh i can handle it, madame. the question is, can you handle my crappy french accent that I will use to woo you with? :b here it comes:

we shall go to zee parque and feed zee ducks and le poisson, and i shall make le musique for joo and zen we sit in dee grass and eat le baget and le fromage. sound good, no?


----------



## omgnoudidnt

:afr Why are you feeding the ducks poison?? :lol


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky

poisson = fish  pronounced pwah-sown tho.

i may have spelled it wrong, but i know i means fish. after a year of french back in highschool, that word sunk in more than anything else. not sure why.


----------



## Whimsy

woo me with a crappy French accent!! keep it coming lol

I love when anyone butchers a language so :lol 

Then i'll dance circles around you and you'll never know a thing that hit you!

*wispers to Ducky* you Mister are in for a ride. 

:cig


----------



## Buerhle

Attn.: Will one of you be my s.a.s. friend? :hide


----------



## Buerhle

Pinion said:


> kingJulien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attn.: Will one of you be my s.a.s. friend? :hide
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a guy but you did say friend not girlfriend. I'll talk to you on aim if you want, unless you're too boring :lol Just kidding, I'm not all that scintillating myself but I'll type stuff at you.
> 
> pinion1313 on aim.
Click to expand...

thanks! I dont do that chat stuff, except on the chat here, maybe I will soon though. but it would be cool to get pms on here. Maybe I will pm you some stuff, and I will try to make it interesting :troll


----------



## Chameleon

I know what SA is, but what is SAS? Just curious.


----------



## Thunder

Chameleon said:


> I know what SA is, but what is SAS? Just curious.


*S*ocial *A*nxiety *S*upport


----------



## Karla

so, did everyone that wanted an SAS gf/bf find one?


----------



## shoe

lol. darnit, I want one too *points at all the female photos in the member photo albums area* can I have one of those? with rainbow sprinkles. mmkay?


----------



## Chameleon

I'm looking for one too. Preferably around my age of course (21).


----------



## Demerzel

Pinion said:


> Whoa, this thread is potent. I'm TAKEN too. :banana


 Just thinking about replying to this post resulted in my getting a GF. :b :banana


----------



## Becky

Solo said:


> Pinion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, this thread is potent. I'm TAKEN too. :banana
> 
> 
> 
> Just thinking about replying to this post resulted in my getting a GF. :b :banana
Click to expand...

 :nw


----------



## Equisgurl

This is fun... actually BeNice, youre my SAS bf, so calm down :b


----------



## Chameleon

WhereDidHeGo said:


> I'll take an SAS fudge buddy.


Fudge buddy?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*ditch his kiddy voice and replaces it with a sexy manly voice* 
I'm available if any ladies want a boyfriend. 
*strikes a sexy pose and smiles broadly*


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky

Karla said:


> so, did everyone that wanted an SAS gf/bf find one?


oh yes, Whimsy and I are approaching our 3 week anniversary. We're going to celebrate it either in the bahamas or the moon, havent quite decided yet. And we're expecting! :banana



Chameleon said:


> WhereDidHeGo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take an SAS fudge buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Fudge buddy?
Click to expand...

...He means he wants a friend to bake cookies with. Now lets go

*put his hands over Chameleon's ears and escorts him out of the thread*


----------



## Scrub-Zero

WhereDidHeGo said:


> Triste Golem said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ditch his kiddy voice and replaces it with a sexy manly voice*
> I'm available if any ladies want a boyfriend.
> *strikes a sexy pose and smiles broadly*
> 
> 
> 
> thats turning the whole board on.
Click to expand...

I bet it does :roll


----------



## BeNice

Equisgurl said:


> This is fun... actually BeNice, youre my SAS bf, so calm down :b


Whoooa. And I have an enormous crush on you. Sweeeet. And I might be living in Asheville eventually.


----------



## Equisgurl

nice  , finally I'll have someone to accompany me to the movies.


----------



## omgnoudidnt

Scrub Ducky said:


> Chameleon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhereDidHeGo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take an SAS fudge buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Fudge buddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...He means he wants a friend to bake cookies with. Now lets go
> 
> *put his hands over Chameleon's ears and escorts him out of the thread*
Click to expand...

 :lol :lol :lol Oh my god that cracked me up.


----------



## Lyric Suite

Is this thread for real? I take a month off this board and now everybody seems to be having fun without me... :sigh


----------



## Restless Mind

Bump.

We're still talking.


----------



## skeeter31

Hey, I'd love to have a SAS g/f.

I'm 20, a junior in college, majoring in Elementary Ed.


----------



## MidnightBlu

Restless Mind said:


> Since I don't get much real life contact with females, I thought this would be the only way to keep me sane (for the time being).
> 
> I guess I'll start by telling you a little bit about myself. I'm currently a 20 year old sophomore (techically a junior, though... damn uni prereqs.) at my community college. I'm majoring in Human Nutrition, so I know a lot about food, cooking, and health. I love music, movies, and nature. My best friend lives in Montana, so I love seeing the scenery when I visit. Some of my hobbies include drumming, biking, and photography. I'm currently working as a pizza delivery driver. It was the best paying slacker job I could find (that wasn't retail). In the summer, I enjoy going to my lakehouse where I can water ski, jetski, boat, or just be lazy. I have a good sense of humor, I'm caring and empathetic, and easy going. So, if you like what you hear, feel free to PM me. Thanks.


Hmm you are definitely my type. I wouldn't mind dating a guy like you, definitely.


----------



## SADLiath

skeeter31 said:


> Hey, I'd love to have a SAS g/f.
> 
> I'm 20, a junior in college, majoring in Elementary Ed.


Sure. I mean, I have a RL fiance, but as long as you don't mind that's cool!

My picture's somewhere on the 'One Pic Per SAS Member' thread if you wanna see. Wanna see? Hmm? I guess I could show you more if you want ...


----------



## MidnightBlu

SADLiath said:


> skeeter31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I'd love to have a SAS g/f.
> 
> I'm 20, a junior in college, majoring in Elementary Ed.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. I mean, I have a RL fiance, but as long as you don't mind that's cool!
> 
> My picture's somewhere on the 'One Pic Per SAS Member' thread if you wanna see. Wanna see? Hmm? I guess I could show you more if you want ...
Click to expand...

Wow, you're 20 and engaged? Haha, lucky.


----------



## SADLiath

deadrun said:


> Wow, you're 20 and engaged? Haha, lucky.


Yep.

Idk about LUCKY, I mean, he does like to barbecue and spends too much on his car ... but I guess that's okay. :b


----------



## njodis

http://www.xsunderground.com/thechilde/


----------



## MidnightBlu

SADLiath said:


> deadrun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're 20 and engaged? Haha, lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Idk about LUCKY, I mean, he does like to barbecue and spends too much on his car ... but I guess that's okay. :b
Click to expand...

How'd you meet him???


----------



## SADLiath

deadrun said:


> How'd you meet him???


4-H Short Course ... I mean, obviously we were a match made in heaven! I was competing in an Insect Identification contest and he was learning Chicken Judging just to get the free trip away from school! Wouldn't you have been interested in the only female insect identifier, testing against 40 geeky male insect aficionados?

Nah, really, we met at the Short Course dance (at the end of the program, after the awards were given out) because attendance was required (due to the award presentation beforehand) and we were the only two who refused to dance. :lol


----------



## SADLiath

Njodis said:


> http://www.xsunderground.com/thechilde/


I think you are both the coolest and the most disturbing person I've ever met. And I haven't even actually *met* you.


----------



## Kenny

*EDIT*
OMG nvm. I changed my post like fifty times already! Forget I was even here. :fall


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky

4-H!! i was in that showing pigeons. i loved being around all the other animals though. but the fan-tailed pigeons were my specialty. thats cute you met there.


----------



## Classified

Restless Mind said:


> Since I don't get much real life contact with females, I thought this would be the only way to keep me sane (for the time being).


I wouldn't mind having a SAS g/f either :afr

But no one knows me.


----------



## srschirm

Restless Mind said:


> I'm taken.


Damn! What's your secret?


----------



## eyedlemon

Lol @ this topic. Any girl want to be my SAS "thing on the side?"


----------



## omgnoudidnt

So how is this going? Any SAS couples? :b


----------



## ardrum

Being in an SAS relationship is a big step. I don't know if I can handle this thread... 

:lurk 

:lol


----------



## Demerzel

....


----------



## Andrew White

Solo said:


> Anyone in L.A. wanna be my SAS gf? And do my homework for me? j/k lol If I get a SAS gf, does that mean I have to change my username lol


Just put something in your sig


----------



## Demerzel

...


----------



## ardrum

Excuse my ignorance, but how does this SAS boyfriend/girlfriend deal provide any benefit? I don't see what would be involved in an "SAS relationship" that would change your life in any way whatsoever (signature line editing?? that's it??). 

I'm not saying it doesn't provide a benefit to anyone, since it must if people are posting about it. I just don't get it though, and maybe someone can explain it since this seems bizarre to me.


----------



## LostinReverie

I second that.

Would you be my SAS boyfriend, ardrum?


----------



## FreeSoul

This thread is still going? :sigh


----------



## Drella

ardrum said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but how does this SAS boyfriend/girlfriend deal provide any benefit? I don't see what would be involved in an "SAS relationship" that would change your life in any way whatsoever (signature line editing?? that's it??).
> 
> I'm not saying it doesn't provide a benefit to anyone, since it must if people are posting about it. I just don't get it though, and maybe someone can explain it since this seems bizarre to me.


For me, it would be the mandatory daily nudes. Yes, my lover (hah, I hate that word) would have to send me nude pictures every day as part of our written contract. Preferably while wallowing on assorted animal skin rugs and doing traditional yoga poses. So there's one benefit right there.


----------



## FairleighCalm

*Re: Attn. females: Will one ofExcuse my ignorance, but how does?*



> Excuse my ignorance, but how does this SAS boyfriend/girlfriend deal provide any benefit? I don't see what would be involved in an "SAS relationship" that would change your life in any way whatsoever


I've heard, not actually factually, but rumored if you will, that some members, have attained a certain shall I say, "satisfaction", over the phone...wink wink, nudge nudge. That is just hearsay and rumorization mind you.


----------



## WineKitty

*Re: Attn. females: Will one ofExcuse my ignorance, but how does?*



FairleighCalm said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but how does this SAS boyfriend/girlfriend deal provide any benefit? I don't see what would be involved in an "SAS relationship" that would change your life in any way whatsoever
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard, not actually factually, but rumored if you will, that some members, have attained a certain shall I say, "satisfaction", over the phone...wink wink, nudge nudge. That is just hearsay and rumorization mind you.
Click to expand...

You mean you are having phone sex FC?? :lol


----------



## FairleighCalm

I'm not answering that...cuz I'm busy on the other line. Reeeeeeeeal busy. LOL


----------



## omgnoudidnt

omg :um :lol


----------



## ardrum

Boy, phone sex. That's another mystery to me. I don't get that either. :lol

LIR, an SAS relationship is a huge commitment, and I'll have to think it over and talk to my family before making such a huge change in my life.  :lol


----------



## FairleighCalm

I was trying to have phone sex with this single Mom the other day and my usual hot-button lines were not working. She was so tired from caring for three kids. I was struggling. I tried everything...I'll do this...I touch you there...and then you can do this...NOTHING. I tried extra sweet, extra naughty, extra weird. No response whatsoever. Dead air. So I just out of the blue said, "I'll do your laundry" And I heard a slight ahhh...a whimper and a moan. Then I said, "I'll wash your dishes", more whimpering, more moaning...then some breathing was heard on the line from her end. Then I thought, I'm going for the whole thing..."I'll vacuum, dust and mop the kitchen floor". I heard AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, OOOOOOOOOOOHH...DON'T STOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP..." I'll go to the grocery and clean the bathroom once a week. Then some sounds like a high pitched banshee came thru the line. EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH.
Then some breathing came thru the phone that was indicative of how shall I say, "satisfaction". Strangest phone sex I ever had!! I cannot figure out how I got the scratches on my back though!!??


----------



## ardrum

I'd do that if someone gave me a million dollars.


----------



## FairleighCalm

LOL. Adam, we need to have a drink together and shoot the breeze sometime. We could talk about who we have crushes on here, lol.


----------



## ardrum

Who _don't_ I have a crush on in here?


----------



## Becky

FairleighCalm said:


> I was trying to have phone sex with this single Mom the other day and my usual hot-button lines were not working. She was so tired from caring for three kids. I was struggling. I tried everything...I'll do this...I touch you there...and then you can do this...NOTHING. I tried extra sweet, extra naughty, extra weird. No response whatsoever. Dead air. So I just out of the blue said, "I'll do your laundry" ......


The blatant truthfulness of that story makes it even more funny :lol


----------



## FairleighCalm

Yeah, there is a certain truthfulness to the approach huh? Love the love monkey btw.


----------



## ardrum

I don't know how you do it, FC. Offering to do chores doesn't work for me. The last time I told a girl I'd like to water her Venus Flytrap, I got maced in the face. 

The same thing happened when I told another girl I wanted to play with her X-Box. :stu


----------



## FairleighCalm

:lol

You need to go ole' skoo, mops, brooms etc.


----------



## Nada

ardrum said:


> I don't know how you do it, FC. Offering to do chores doesn't work for me. The last time I told a girl I'd like to water her Venus Flytrap, I got maced in the face.
> 
> The same thing happened when I told another girl I wanted to play with her X-Box. :stu


LoL, the way your going you need to carry a gas mask around with you.


----------



## millenniumman75

These last few posts are hilarious!

Venus Fly Trap.....X-Box.....:haha


----------



## LostinReverie

ardrum said:


> Boy, phone sex. That's another mystery to me. I don't get that either. :lol
> 
> LIR, an SAS relationship is a huge commitment, and I'll have to think it over and talk to my family before making such a huge change in my life.  :lol


So what'd the rents say? Am I in?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

lol @ this topic


----------



## ardrum

LostInReverie said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, phone sex. That's another mystery to me. I don't get that either. :lol
> 
> LIR, an SAS relationship is a huge commitment, and I'll have to think it over and talk to my family before making such a huge change in my life.  :lol
> 
> 
> 
> So what'd the rents say? Am I in?
Click to expand...

I'm not going to tell them!! You can be my secret SAS girlfriend, which doesn't actually involve any secrets or tangible change in either of our lifestyles or outlooks.


----------



## LostinReverie

Fine, just keep me your dirty little secret.


----------



## ardrum

Even if I had a girlfriend of any sort, I think I'd be very embarrassed to tell my parents. They probably don't even think it's possible any more. :lol


----------



## LostinReverie

:ditto


----------



## Kennnie

hit me up girls im free


----------



## cold fission cure

I need a girlfriend in order to prove that I am not gay. If you are willing to be my girlfriend and lay testament to the fact that I am 100% straight, then I will retire you in style when I'm the richest man on planet earth.


----------



## Slug

This thread is extremely entertaining.


----------



## Vip3r

Yeah this thread is hilarious :rofl. I want an SAS girlfriend too lol.


----------



## skygazer

how does phone sex work? just curious


----------



## Kennnie

come on ladies im free and im a good guy


----------



## kiirby

skygazer said:


> how does phone sex work? just curious


Well... ya get the antenna...


----------



## melissa75

skygazer said:


> how does phone sex work? just curious


^Apparently, it goes like this:



FairleighCalm said:


> I was trying to have phone sex with this single Mom the other day and my usual hot-button lines were not working. She was so tired from caring for three kids. I was struggling. I tried everything...I'll do this...I touch you there...and then you can do this...NOTHING. I tried extra sweet, extra naughty, extra weird. No response whatsoever. Dead air. So I just out of the blue said, "I'll do your laundry" And I heard a slight ahhh...a whimper and a moan. Then I said, "I'll wash your dishes", more whimpering, more moaning...then some breathing was heard on the line from her end. Then I thought, I'm going for the whole thing..."I'll vacuum, dust and mop the kitchen floor". I heard AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, OOOOOOOOOOOHH...DON'T STOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP..." I'll go to the grocery and clean the bathroom once a week. Then some sounds like a high pitched banshee came thru the line. EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH.
> Then some breathing came thru the phone that was indicative of how shall I say, "satisfaction". Strangest phone sex I ever had!! I cannot figure out how I got the scratches on my back though!!??


:haha


----------



## Still Waters

Well,that all depends-Will this involve any shiny baubles coming my way??


----------



## keithp

I always wanted to get a bunch of girls to come over my house for a few hours and pretend they are madly in love with me, and shock my Parents when they see them in the house with me when they come home. :b
If they walked in and a girl was in the house their jaws would drop!


----------



## zomgz

This thread is great  Someone hook me up too!


----------



## MelancholyPrincess

:cup


----------



## Perfectionist

Old thread is ooooold.

But I want an SAS girlfriend tooooo.


----------



## lucyinthesky

This thread is so bad :b Haha. But who knows... we might get marriages out of it or something


----------



## AussiePea

I laughed so much at this thread. WELL DONE EVERYBODY!


----------



## uhhhbrandon

Am I too late?


----------



## Rossy

zomgz said:


> This thread is great  Someone hook me up too!


Hello,do you come here often?:b


----------



## zomgz

Rossy said:


> Hello,do you come here often?:b


Indeed so, a little _too_ often.. :teeth *winks really awkwardly for real then realizes you can't see through the screen and goes to bed*


----------



## Rossy

zomgz said:


> Indeed so, a little _too_ often.. :teeth *winks really awkwardly for real then realizes you can't see through the screen and goes to bed*


Don't say that,you seem like a really nice girl


----------



## Kennnie

Slug said:


> This thread is extremely entertaining.


 will you date me?


----------



## dontworrybehappy

This thread is like 5 years old


----------



## rumjungle

dontworrybehappy said:


> This thread is like 5 years old


And you can thank the art of thread necromancy for reviving it!


----------



## Slug

Kennnie said:


> will you date me?


Of course lover!
I can hear the sound of wedding bells already


----------



## estse

This thread is extremely old (in SAS terms).

The OP must already have a kid with his SAS hookup. Am I right? This thread did work, right?


----------



## ethelonia

This thread still open? I'd love to have a SAS g/f as well


----------



## hoddesdon

omgnoudidnt said:


> Aaawww, I want an SAS boyfriend! :lol


* cough, cough *


----------



## Ashley1990

oh noooooo m late


----------



## Rossy

Hey lol


----------

